# Vaperite Grayston Centre in Sandton is now open



## Vaperite South Africa (4/11/16)

We are proud to announce the opening of our latest store at Grayston Shopping Centre, Corner Grayston Drive and Helen Road in Sandton.

THAT'S TWO STORES IN ONE WEEK AND A THIRD YET UNDISCLOSED LOCATION OPENING IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS!!

We are open 7 days a week from 9am to 6pm Monday through Saturday and 9am to 5pm Sundays.

We will be posting some specials and photos of the shop and interior over the next few days.

We have our ever popular Octopods for tasting juice before you buy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/11/16)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (10/11/16)

Congrats on the new stores @Vaperite South Africa !!
Looking great


----------

